# Butchering half a pig



## rahimlee54 (Apr 3, 2013)

I came across this video and thought it was really interesting to watch. I thought some one here would enjoy it as well. I have never butchered anything from that big of a primal but it could be fun. Now I wanna try it.

http://www.farmsteadmeatsmith.com/


----------



## mzer (Apr 3, 2013)

Most animals are kind enough to be made of meat and to be pretty similar as far as anatomy goes, so while a whole one can be intimidating, there is a sense of once you have done one you can do anything. If you are interested, and you are past chickens and rabbits, move on to lamb, preferably under 40 pounds. It's a lot easier to move around and to deal with if you don't have hooks and a cold room than is a pig. It's good fun, I recommend it.


----------



## andygraybeal (Apr 3, 2013)

Rahim, his butchery video got posted to the Media Center not long ago  Thank you for sharing is web address. It is exciting and inspiring work he is doing.


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 3, 2013)

Love it thanks for sharing =)


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 3, 2013)

that link is awesome. seen most of the vids on vimeo from there about a month or so back. the guy's got a great selection of vintage knives as well.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 4, 2013)

love it.

my rookie buddy last year. we put him in the best spot and he put an arrow into an elk's vitals. we were all hugging and high fiving..(he was almost in tears)...laughing. he just stopped laughing, and said in a somber voice.."ok, now what?"

hahahahhaha..we laughed took pics and broke it down into quarters and hiked out in 2 trips. brutal. a good butcher class would be awesome for me. i plan to take a whole cow one soon.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 7, 2013)

That was great thank you. Sure would go well with that *CHARCUTERIE THREAD * someone promised . . . . :knife:


----------



## Igasho (Apr 7, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> That was great thank you. Sure would go well with that *CHARCUTERIE THREAD * someone promised . . . . :knife:



*cough* yea about that thread... :viking:


----------

